
Google’s evil stock split - rmm
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2012/04/13/googles-evil-stock-split/
======
nirvana
If Apple had done this, this article would be front page of HN with howls of
complaints from people who've never owned a single share of Apple stock.

